# BAR IN NASHVILLE USING NAPKINS WITH MASONIC HANDSHAKES



## BigDre357 (Jan 21, 2017)

There is a bar in Nashville, Tn that is using these napkins just because they thought it would be cool. My lodge brother came home and just handed one to me and said look at this, when I asked where he got it from he proceeds to tell me that he was at Bastion which is a bar in Nashville. He asked his server why they were using them and his reply was" because the owner thought that it would be cool, it is some kind of secret Masonic handshake" so my lodge brother advised that it was not cool and that it would probably be a good idea to stop using them. What are your thoughts on this?




















Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't forget to clap hands and bump elbows after.  That's how I learned to do that one back when I was in elementary school.  Hilarious picture.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 22, 2017)

That's frustrating, but what can ya do? If you say something to the manager, he may be cool about it and remove them, but then again, he may become an a-hole about it and like the attention it gained and put even more things. Brag about how he pushed the Masons' buttons etc.  It's his restaurant and technically(unfortunately) he has the right to do it. I'd just not go and urge fellow masons to avoid that place.  I've seen links on here that have this stuff. Posted by 'masons'. That's more frustrating than even this.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't mean this to sound harsh, but I am more bothered that a brother has chosen to publicize the disclosure


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't mean this to sound harsh, but I am more bothered that a brother has chosen to publicize the disclosure



That crossed my mind too....


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> That crossed my mind too....



I agree, but nothing has been disclosed from my world..... 

You can't control people, even when the law and/or right is on your side.... we've got bigger problems than a bar serviette and I would not waste any energy on it...

My initial thoughts on seeing the images; the food looked good


----------



## samelevel (Jan 22, 2017)

..... and yet a brother did publicize...., 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Previous comments are right IMHO. You can find these things in books and on the internet. What can you do?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 24, 2017)

You can stop the flow with yourself. I know much is published but I don't post it and say, "Look!"


----------



## coachn (Jan 24, 2017)

The more you draw attention to a thing, the more attention it gets.  Unless you're looking for trouble, why would you put on a masonic police uniform and try to educate the profane on things they have no clue about and should not have a clue about.  Seriously!  The use of any picture on a napkin is no business of ours if it is outside our fraternity.


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 24, 2017)

coachn said:


> The more you draw attention to a thing, the more attention it gets.  Unless you're looking for trouble, why would you put on a masonic police uniform and try to educate the profane on things they have no clue about and should not have a clue about.  Seriously!  The use of any picture on a napkin is no business of ours if it is outside our fraternity.



Just asked to see what others thought about it but you all are overly sensitive about things on here lol take things overboard


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive never seen a handshake where brothers touch thumbs like that......

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 25, 2017)

This is on a local burger place here in town...no issues what so ever, in fact i had a convo with a PM about it and all we wondered was if the owner had Masonic connections.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Jan 25, 2017)

My first thought is the person who said "hey i want that on my napkins" might be an ok guy.  Regardless of what the thought pattern was they found something interesting and that to me is interesting.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

goomba said:


> My first thought is the person who said "hey i want that on my napkins" might be an ok guy.  Regardless of what the thought pattern was they found something interesting and that to me is interesting.



Maybe they're an Olympic Champion at thumb wrestling...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2017)

goomba said:


> My first thought is the person who said "hey i want that on my napkins" might be an ok guy. Regardless of what the thought pattern was they found something interesting and that to me is interesting.


Good way to look at it.


Bloke said:


> Maybe they're an Olympic Champion at thumb wrestling...


Lol!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Ive never seen a handshake where brothers touch thumbs like that...


You know the drill; I could tell you, but...


----------



## Christopher Thompson (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks like the start to a vicious thumb war session


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 28, 2017)

Let it ride, Brother. 

It's not a trademarked logo or copyrighted image. The owner probably knew that much before he began to use the napkins.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 11, 2017)

I will be attending the Grand York Rite annual communication in two weeks.  I'll have to check it out, food looks good.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 11, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't mean this to sound harsh, but I am more bothered that a brother has chosen to publicize the disclosure



Agreed.


Stewart M. Owings, P∴ M∴
Lead Moderator


----------



## tldubb (Mar 12, 2017)

The thumbuckery of it all...lol!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2017)

tldubb said:


> The thumbuckery of it all...lol!


Lol!


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 12, 2017)

If it was right on Broadway next to the Grand Lodge, I might be a little miffed. I am intimately familiar with downtown Nashville and had to search where this place is. I've never heard of it, and it's what I consider on the outskirts. Maybe some folks go there. I don't know.


----------

